# Intimate Portrait (NSCS)Not small child safe



## vegasvisionstudios

We do a little bit of everything at Vegas Vision Studios This is from a recent intimate couples portrait session and yes the tattoo is real! The tight crop on #1 was done at the behest of the client.

1






Some prefer the one with a little more anonimity

2





]


----------



## boogschd

thats some sick*** tattoo


----------



## Sw1tchFX

wtf is wrong with his neck in the first one, his head looks like it's detached!


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Sw1tchFX said:


> wtf is wrong with his neck in the first one, his head looks like it's detached!


 
WTF is wrong with the face of the dude in your avatar he looks like someone stuck a corndog up his butt?

Seriously C&C is welcome and I am new here and don't know any of you yet but coming out the gate at me with a What The F*#K is no way to start off.

To answer your so rudely posed question the guy is 6'6" and she is all of 5'2" and she has her head buried in his neck thus blocking it as she is sitting in front of him.


----------



## UUilliam

I personally prefer the tight crop
but his head does look a little bit mutilated in that one
But i suppose it can't be helped much though.


----------



## Big Mike

I'm a little torn about the tight crop in #1.  I think it works great for her, but it just feels too tight on him.  I'm thinking that it might work as an even tighter crop, but mostly from the sides, changing the aspect ratio.  It would fully show her and her tattoo while showing just enough of him to know that he's there.  Just a thought.

I love the symmetry in the 2nd one, but it's sort of ruined by the angle of his legs.  I also feel that it's hurt by the lack of detail in the backdrop, specifically right under them.  It looks like they are floating (or worse, were cut out).  Although, it might just be that I can't see some of the shadow detail on my monitor here.  

Overall, I think they are well done.  I like the lighting, except for the spots where we can see a hard shadow line falling on him.  I really like the concept you & they are going for here.


----------



## ann

i with Mike on this. i am leaning toward the 1st one, but i am put off a bit with the loss of his knees.

the height difference is a bit of a challenge, but that is one  terrific tatoo, i would want to shoot that myself.


----------



## doogan

I like your pics - creative, original.

The one thing I would like to see a
bit differently is in 2 to make it more
symmetrical, ie his legs would be the
same amount showing on each side
and none of his face showing.

I think this has a lot to do with personal
preference and therefore is not really a
negative factor.

I like your #2 the best.
______________________________________
http://www.dreamworldimages.ca
Pet Photography Business
Child Photography


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Thanks to all for the constructive comments. It is amazing how differently one person to the next can see an image.


----------



## ann

I understand this is a pose that the clients requested, but for me, i would "get rid" of him in a heart beat   she has a wonderful back


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

ann said:


> I understand this is a pose that the clients requested, but for me, i would "get rid" of him in a heart beat  she has a wonderful back


 
Funny you should say that, about 3 months later he took your advice and got rid of her.


----------



## UUilliam

LOl, Love your responce 

I guess you must be friends, Or he cancelled the portraits?


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Yea he is one of my photography students here at the studio


----------

